# Wellington Property Details



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I am from Wellington and interested in few properties and would like to get in touch with the owners to know if they are interested to sell and get some details about property.
I am aware that some city councils provide that info
example Christchurch city council provides the information below

https://www.ccc.govt.nz/consents-an...n-and-lims/ratepayer-details-and-land-titles/

The above link mentions LIM report as separate from RatePayer Details

But I cannot find the similar link for wellington properties.

Is this report refers to rate payer or owner information for wellington?

http://wellington.govt.nz/~/media/s.../property/files/propertyreportapplication.pdf 


The below is the full list of reports provided by WCC. 

Property - Property information - Wellington City Council 


Link to apply for reports

https://apps.wcc.govt.nz/limrequest//limRequest.do 

I am looking to get info of an apartment which is in a building containing 60 flats so I feel I have to pay 234 nzd ? is that correct?

--------------------------------
LINZ has some other form as below ? is this one which should be ordered ?

https://apps.linz.govt.nz/survey-titles/order-copy/ 


There's another link on LINZ which talks about Property title plans. is this the LIM report which I dont want to order or some other report?

Property titles & plans | Land Information New Zealand (LINZ)

Thanks in advance or your help


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

https://apps.linz.govt.nz/survey-titles/order-copy/ 
It asks to fill Land Record Order Form if i fill it then on the second page I am asked to select type of land record ( certificate of title) 
will that suffice?




aspire said:


> Hi,
> I am from Wellington and interested in few properties and would like to get in touch with the owners to know if they are interested to sell and get some details about property.
> I am aware that some city councils provide that info
> example Christchurch city council provides the information below
> ...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi,
> I am from Wellington and interested in few properties and would like to get in touch with the owners to know if they are interested to sell and get some details about property.
> I am aware that some city councils provide that info
> example Christchurch city council provides the information below
> ...


Are the properties you are interested in advertised for sale ?


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

hi thanks for checking
That property was listed some time back but I cant find it on internet now.


----------

